

New ‘gig’ economy spells end to lifetime careers - cryptoz
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ab492ffc-3522-11e5-b05b-b01debd57852.html

======
dubwubz
I don't understand what the author is trying to prove here; the need to
progress is never-ending. Holding it back is futile.

